# Buce Flower :)



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Little surprise this morning, one of my buce is starting to flower


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Beauty! Which variety is this?


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

Honestly I'm not sure what variety it is, I am leaning toward Pink Lady. I have over 10 varieties of buce in this tank. This is a plant I got in February and promptly lost the tags to most of the plants


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

The flower is opening today! Sorry the picture isn't great, I had to lower the light in my tank because the flower keeps coming out over exposed. I only have a camera phone so....oh well. Enjoy anyway!


----------

